# Deer Processing



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Crumptons still processes deer in Clermont County? 

Thanks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

513-734-2906


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, the number is out of service


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

AEFISHING55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if Crumptons still processes deer in Clermont County?
> 
> Thanks


Michael,
I just texted you the new number for Crumpton's if you didn't get it, it's posted below.

513-490-1995.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Heads up to anyone using Crumpton's.
As of the end of gun season they closed for good. I knew back in mid November they were going to close at the end of gun season but wanted to wait to post this until it happened.
If you use them you should check around and find another option before you need them.
I took my ML season deer out to Manning's in Sardinia.
I sure am going to miss the great people and that 15 minute drive to Crumpton's.
Please post here if you know of any other options in the west central Clermont area.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks John. Have you ever tried Wackers processing? I haven't but was just wondering how they did. Thanks for the Manning's suggestion.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Michael, no I haven't tried Wacker's but I have talked to a few guys who have and they were satisfied with their work.

Just today I got my deer back from Manning's and so far I'm happy with what they did. A friend of mine took 6 deer to Manning's this year between his, his daughter's and his grandson's and he's always been satisfied so that's why I tried them.
I think Manning's price is pretty comparable to Crumpton's. They do breakfast sausage, summer sausage, maybe more but that's what I remember. Roasts and loins were vacuum packed, ground was in 1# packages. Everything was frozen solid when I picked it up.
It was 27 miles from the house so you should be about the same.

We're done hunting for the year but we'll probably try Wacker's next year.
It would be nice if we would find a few more options, especially someone who is open late and has a walk in cooler especially for that early season hunting.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I agree it is getting tougher and tougher to find a place that is open later or has a cooler you can drop it off. Thanks again for all the information.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Do it yourself....if weather isn't favorable for hanging for the week a big cooler (walmart 60.00)with gallon ice jugs rotated out has worked for me very well in those marginal years.....working on a hanging cooler for next year in the back of a storage container


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> View attachment 254933




Ironman, I know YOU know your stuff, but be careful with that cooler & ice thing,,,, yes it's cold enough, but that meat needs AIR circulation. The moisture has to go.
I have 2 good old friends, on two occasions, who did NOT listen to (my) reasoning,,,, 
they had to throw everything away. (50*-60* outside, early bow camp) One put his quartered deer in a huge cooler, with 2 bags of ice,,, the other put a bag of ice in the cavity, rolled it up in plastic, put another bag of ice on top & then covered everything with a tarp. 
By the time he got that deer home to Pa,,, the YOTES wouldn't eat it!!!


I (suggested) told them about how the Indians did it,,,, the way I do it down camp, during warm weather & when the blow flies are out.
I make a red & black pepper with garlic salt mixture. Rub it into every square inch of meat & let it hang in the shade. The flies might look, but they won't touch! 
I never had a problem hanging it like that,, in the barn, or out under a tree, for 3 or 4 days.


I often wondered if this would work;
make an outside, out-house sized walk-in (insulated?) shanty-type cooler/ smoke house. As small as 3'x3' square by 5 or 6' tall,,,, mount an old 110 air-conditioner in the back wall.????
Like Why not? How cold would it go????? Under 45-50* would do, right?
I would imagine that it would cool the carcass down the best if the shanty/ cooler was inside of a garage or barn,,,, if you can get the hot exhaust outside.
I have 2 or 3 old air conditioners sitting here,,, someday, I will give it a try, with a early season road-kill.


BACK ON TOPIC (tip)
I know it's a long way from Cinci,,, but HERSTIENS MEATS in Rogers, Oh makes one awesome SMOKED DEER HAMS. 
Bring in the WHOLE HAM,(rump attached), & THEY will shoot it with brine, hang & smoke it for a week. About $2 a pound.
You won't believe how tender it gets,,,, It makes fantastic 'trail food', sandwiches, & scalloped potatoes!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

First thing.....I learn everyday....but never had a issue yet aging in coolers (prefer not too)

Air conditioners won't go cold enough without a over ride for them and only if digital ac units the override is called coolbot? .....not cheap (500.00 + or -)
One reason I use ice jugs( not bagged ice.)...not much moisture and open and change frequently. ...I prefer hanging naturally out side....bagged ice for me might be use if outside for initial cool down(open air)....
going to try it with 1 or 2 refrigerators cooling an 4x4x7 tall area....for 1 or 2 deer....will check temps this summer when hotter once done....may not work but worth a shot....slightly elevated hanging insulation off the floor for air circulation.(for refrigerators ) ....who knows...something to mess with

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=coolbot walk in cooler&sm=1


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've probably butchered at least 50 or 60 deer, maybe more. I've got the hanging setup, knives, grinders ect. On occasion when it's been hot outside, I've deboned them and stuffed them in coolers or refrigerator and it worked out fine. It's really not that I can't do it, it's more the fact that I just don't feel like doing it anymore. I guess if I had a good place to hang one for 4 or 5 days I may consider it again.

As far a putting an ice bag or 2 in the body cavity it just never seemed logical to me that that was enough to effectively cool a deer. I guess it would cool the backstraps and maybe the shoulders but not the hams where 1/2 the meat is.

I've got a name of a processer who may be able to do it but I don't know his set up and if he can handle all the extra deer he'll probably get since the other guy closed shop.

Doboy, I've also wondered about using a window a/c to cool a deer. Personally I think if you had a small room setup like you described and had it insulated, I think it would work. Might not be a good long term set up but during early season it would at least give you a way to get the meat cooled off.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

We do 5 to 600 a year at our shop. I know a few guys while built wooden box with sheet insulation andva window a.c. unit. It works very well for home use.adding a fan helps also


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Wackers is a good shop. I took my buck and doe there this year and was happy with their work.


----------

